# If you can't love yourself, how the hell do you expect anyone else to?



## moopoint (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay. So last night I participated in a heated thread that really bothered me. The girl that started the "Disappointed" thread was very abrasive in her friend's defense. Granted, it's her friend, but her tactic in expressing her point-of-view was very sloppy. 
But this post is not about the defensive friend, it's about mental soundness. Those that have read the previous threads know that lilsphinx is very confused. I feel that my previous posts did not take her in to consideration. I was troubled by her friend's bold attack. Lilsphinx is upset about the lack of comments on her FOTD's and decided to blow off steam in another public forum. She seems very attention-seeking to me. I was at first disgusted with her childish antics, but now I just feel sorry for her. She has very low self-esteem and she was trying to boost it by posting on this forum.
She was outraged by CC when most people would embrace the thoughtful help and move on. CC is not a personal attack, it is aimed at helping others. And it's not law neither, if you don't want the advice, you do not need to take it. Try not to be so sensitive, some things are easily taken out of context.

I digress. When I pop on this site, I use the pics and recs to help me in my makeup endeavors, not to boost my self-worth. I seriously urge people to use this site wisely. Specktra-ettes cannot solve your mind-set, we can only bump you in the right direction.

My mom does not understand why I poof my hair or why I wear bold makeup. Does that make me like my look less? No. I like it. Good enough. I thought most people thought that way. That is my own ignorance I guess. I have been proven wrong, and thus, adjusted my mind-set.

Ladies, please. Love who you are. No matter what someone else says. If someone comments on your eyebrows, but YOU love them, keep 'em. After all they are YOUR eyebrows.

I love me. I like my makeup and poofy hair, despite my mom's opinion. And my mom is not being malicious when she mentions it, she's trying to help. Everyone is different (which I always found refreshing), we aren't cookie-cutter beings. 

I'm sorry Lilsphinx, you have been misunderstood. But try to lighten up. Not everyone is out to get you. But perhaps people are afraid to post on your FOTD's after you got so defensive the time prior. Just a thought.

And Lilsphinx, I am truly sorry for my heated posts in the other thread. I hope you can accept my apology.

A wise person once told me, "Do what you do, and be who you are." 
So know yourself, and love that person.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW such an awesome post. I love it and you're right about everybody being different and it's a good thing because if we were to all be the same it would pretty much be a boring world, right? I admit sometimes I feel this way too but I quickly overcome it because it's me, my style and my life. So what if you like you hair poofy I might like seing you with it too. LOL 
However, sometimes people critics can be hurtful and bring people down. I should know I had posted a picture on MUA for a FOTD and this lady said, "Oh no take it back. It doesn't look good on you." While others said that they liked it. I guess maybe that's what happened to this person that you're talking about. Who knows maybe people have done that to her in real life and it probably triggered something in her that she got hostile like that on the forums. I hope that some people try to understand that when somebody asks them to critizes it has to be CONSTRUCTIVE not DESTRUCTIVE because it can a lot to that person. Sorry for the post.


----------



## user79 (Mar 20, 2009)

Girls, _enough _already, please. Several threads have been moderated already, let's just move on. Threads are locked or removed for a reason, not to have new threads on the same topic sprouting up immediately after. I think all that needs to be said on the topic has been said.


----------

